# Hosting (inkl. Servlets)



## Marsman (1. Jun 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe bereits eine Domain bei einem Provider, beabsichtige aber umzuziehen. Dabei möchte ich künftig auch JSPs ausführen können. Kann mir da jemand einen Anbieter bis ca. 10 Euro/Monat empfehlen? Ich habe kein großes Projekt vor, möchte aber evtl. eine kleine Datenbankanwendung programmieren und im Internet zugänglich machen.  :wink: 

Vor einigen Wochen wurde das hier schon einmal kurz diskutiert. Dabei wurde auch ein Anbieter mit "virtuellen Servern" empfohlen. Dazu noch die Frage: Wie läuft das eigentlich? Habe ich da auch eine Confixx-Oberfläche und einen FTP-Zugang, Statistik und so. Oder muss man alles selber installieren?

Und dann würde mich noch interessieren, warum überhaupt so wenig Anbieter JSPs unterstützen? PHP bietet jeder, aber kaum jemand Java. Ich dachte immer, das sei die Technologie unter den dynamischen Websites mit Datenbankanbindung.


Gruß, Titus


----------



## EOB (1. Jun 2007)

hm.....

w3w
mirsky

sollte was bei sein....

grüße


----------



## bronks (2. Jun 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Und dann würde mich noch interessieren, warum überhaupt so wenig Anbieter JSPs unterstützen? PHP bietet jeder, aber kaum jemand Java. Ich dachte immer, das sei die Technologie unter den dynamischen Websites mit Datenbankanbindung ...


Irrtum! Die ungeschlagene Technologie ist immer noch PHP. Ich habe zwei Hoster mit Javaunterstützung getestet und es motiviert mich nicht noch einen weiteren zu testen.

Java ist nur dort geeigneter, wo es ordentlich zur Sache geht und unter dem Webgedöns ein JavaAS seinen harten Job verrichtet, aber sonst ...


----------



## Marsman (3. Jun 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> w3w
> mirsky
> 
> sollte was bei sein....



...leider nicht. Beide machen zwar äußerlich einen guten EIndruck. Bei dem einen wird sogar das Angebot mal sehr detailiert beschrieben. Aber bei beiden ist der Webspace seltsamer Weise sehr teuer. 500MB sind da kaum zu bezahlen. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Titus


----------



## Marsman (3. Jun 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java ist nur dort geeigneter, wo es ordentlich zur Sache geht und unter dem Webgedöns ein JavaAS seinen harten Job verrichtet, aber sonst ...



Okay, mag sein. Ich hatte aber gerade hier im Forum mit einigen Verfechtern dieser Technologie gerechnet. Und wenn hier Leute mit J2EE arbeiten, müssen sie diese Applikationen doch irgendwo drauf laufen lassen. Oder macht ihr das alles nur beruflich? (Was ich selbst künftig auch vorhabe)


Titus


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2007)

Webhosting und Java sind nicht die besten Freunde. Den meisten Anbietern ist es schlicht zu teuer, weil sie einen Server auf dem Java läuft nicht mehr hoffnungslos mit Kunden überladen können.
J2EE Anwendungen laufen üblicherweise auf einem dedizierten Server, in Einzelfällen auch auf einem vServer.


----------



## miketech (3. Jun 2007)

Hi,

ich habe keine Erfahrung mit den Hostern. Aber für 10 EUR könntest Du vielleicht schon einen virtual Server oder sowas bekommen. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit hier die Power (insbesondere RAM) ausreichend ist. Aber dann kannst Du wenigstens alles installieren, was Du benötigst. Sicherlich etwas Mehraufwand aufgrund der Administration, aber eventuell lohnenswert.

Bsp: https://www.server4you.de/de/vserver/showplan.php?products=0

Hat zwar nur 256 MB RAM bis max. 512, aber vielleicht tuts ja.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## HLX (3. Jun 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bronks hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie das erste "E" in J2EE schon sagt, wurde diese Technologie nicht für den privatgebrauch entwickelt. Für private Web-Anwendungen ist J2EE absoluter overkill.

Für einen fremdgehosteten Web-Auftritt mit DB-Anbindung würde ich auch PHP nehmen. Java würde ich für komplexere Web-Anwendungen verwenden, z.B. ein Programm zur Erstellung und Berechnung der Einkommenssteuer. Es sei denn du hast schon eine gewisse Menge an Java-Klassen geschrieben, die du wiederverwenden möchtest.


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jun 2007)

Man kann auch komplexe Anwendungen in PHP entwickeln, auch objektorientiert 

Geschichtlich gesehen war es aber schon immer deutlich aufwändiger Server mit J2EE aufzuziehen und das macht auch das Hosting schwieriger, weil man als Hoster andere oder erweiterte Tools zur Verwaltung benötigt, weil der Ressourcenhunger (verglichen z.B. mit PHP) von J2EE es einem nicht erlaubt ebensviele Kunden auf dergleichen Karre unterzubringen, usw. usf. Abgesehen davon bekommt man mit J2EE in der Regel erst zu tun, wenn man sich im passenden Umfeld befindet und in diesem Umfeld benutzt man keine Shared-Wurschtel-Web-Accounts...


----------



## miketech (3. Jun 2007)

Naja, man muss ja nicht gleich mit so Geschützen, wie JBoss oder so auffahren. Aber z.B. JSF finde ich sehr nice für Webseiten und das eignet sich imho auch für Projekte, die nicht unbedingt "Enterprise" sind 

Hab interessehalber nun auch mal bisserl gegooglet und man wird ja als Privatperson quasi dazu genötigt bei PHP zu bleiben, wenn man es günstig haben will  

Gruß

Mike

Edit: Grails ist ja auch nicht übel, aber da brauch man auch seinen Tomcat. Und Ruby on Rails macht die Sache auch nicht viel besser, weil man Ruby nicht häufiger findet, als Support für Tomcat.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab interessehalber nun auch mal bisserl gegooglet und man wird ja als Privatperson quasi dazu genötigt bei PHP zu bleiben, wenn man es günstig haben will


Richtig. Für die Anbieter von billig Webspace ist das einfach günstiger.
Für Java muss dann schon ein Server her.


----------



## miketech (3. Jun 2007)

Harr, ich find das total ärgerlich. Hab das Problem aber nun auch privat. Habe einen kleinen Server hier und benötige eine Webanwendung fürs Intranet. Bei 600 MHz und 256 MB RAM ist es schwer, ob man nun JSF verwendet oder doch lieber PHP as usual. Geht schnell, läuft, fertig. Hab mich aber nun doch für Tomcat entschieden. Bin gespannt, wies läuft.

Sollte das klappen, kann man sich für private Seiten einen virtual Server wie oben gepostet bestellen für 8 EUR im Monat oder so. Weiß nur nicht, wieviel das Teil dann mit Tomcat aushält  

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Sanix (4. Jun 2007)

Ich hatte früher uach alles mit PHP gemacht und jetzt mit Java. Nun nervt es mich einfach jedesmal, wenn ich wieder was in PHP machen muss, da ich keine so gute IDE habe und mir die Sprache nicht mehr so gut gefällt.
Aber das Hosting von PHP ist einfach extrem günstig und lohnt sich daher.


----------



## Marsman (4. Jun 2007)

...erstmal Danke für die vielen Beiträge. Um Konkret zu werden: Derzeit geht es eher um eine private Website. Ich möchte aber in naher Zukunft auch beruflich Java programmieren und lerne demnächst den Umgang mit J2EE. Deshalb möchte ich bereits jetzt diese Dinge möglichst real ausprobieren und gegebenenfalls (zum Bewerben) auch einen Referenz-Auftritt anbieten. Mal sehen.

Das Angebot von Server4You finde ich recht interessant. 8,95 sind zwar für privat nicht wenig. Aber das Angebot scheint von allen, die ich bisher gesehen hatte, sehr professionell und zuverlässig zu sein. Allerdings habe noch nie einen solchen VServer gesehen und habe in Linux auch nur Grundkenntnisse. Mich interessiert dies alles aber sehr. Deshalb:

Kann man sich die Verwendungen eines solchen VServers irgendwo (im Internet oder auch per Literatur) anlesen? :roll: 


Gruß, Titus


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jun 2007)

In der Praxis gibt es keine signifikaten Unterschiede in der Administration eines VServers und eines "echten" Root-Servers. Wenn man von Linux aber so gar keine Peilung hat, sollte man sich davon fernhalten..


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man von Linux aber so gar keine Peilung hat, sollte man sich davon fernhalten..


Wobei man zum Thema Serveradministration mit Sicherheit auch einiges an Literatur finden dürfte.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jun 2007)

Klar findet man da viel, aber das reine Abarbeiten einer Anleitung ist ohne Hintergrundwissen relativ sinnfrei. Ich kann auch mit toller Anleitung kein Herz transplantieren...

Wenn es denn aber sein muss, gibts exzellente Anleitungen auf howtoforge.com


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar findet man da viel, aber das reine Abarbeiten einer Anleitung ist ohne Hintergrundwissen relativ sinnfrei.


Sicherlich, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.
Ich denke mit der richtigen Literatur, dem Netz und nachdem man einige Zeit im lokalen 'Sandkasten' gespielt hat kann man sich an eine solche Aufgabe wagen (solange sie nicht zu kritisch ist).
Es ist allerdings sicherlich von Vorteil jemanden an der Hand zu haben der über das nötige Fachwissen verfügt um die Konfiguration kritisch zu prüfen.


----------



## miketech (4. Jun 2007)

Mit dazu kommt, dass die VServer glaube ich eine Weboberfläche für die wichtigsten Dinge hat (Mail, Domains) etc. Ich glaube hier kommt Confixx zum Einsatz.

Also mit etwas Arbeit schafft man das schon. Dazu kommt: Wenn man es mal vergeigt hat ist der Vorteil von VServern, dass man sie via Webfrontend neuinstallieren lassen kann. Ich glaube das ganze ist sogar automatisiert und ohne Zusatzkosten. D.h. wenn mal alles Futsch ist, den magischen Knopf drücken und von vorne anfangen  Die Daten sollten natürlich gesichert werden.

Ich stimme Wildcard zu: Vielleicht mal schauen, ob Du jemanden kennst, der sich damit auskennt und Dir zur Hand geht, wenns mal gar nicht klappt. Aber wie gesagt: Die Basics werden schnell laufen, das nötigste ist ja auch installiert. 

Ansonsten vielleicht noch daheim einen kleinen Server probeweise installieren und einfach mal rumspielen. Learning by Doing.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jun 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit dazu kommt, dass die VServer glaube ich eine Weboberfläche für die wichtigsten Dinge hat (Mail, Domains) etc. Ich glaube hier kommt Confixx zum Einsatz.



Das hat nichts speziell mit VServern zu tun. Admin-Oberflächen bieten die meisten an, sei es Confixx, Plesk, Webmin, ISPConfig, ... 

Davon dass ich mir meine Domains und E-Mail-Konten einrichten kann, habe ich aber noch kein sicheres System.



> Also mit etwas Arbeit schafft man das schon. Dazu kommt: Wenn man es mal vergeigt hat ist der Vorteil von VServern, dass man sie via Webfrontend neuinstallieren lassen kann. Ich glaube das ganze ist sogar automatisiert und ohne Zusatzkosten. D.h. wenn mal alles Futsch ist, den magischen Knopf drücken und von vorne anfangen  Die Daten sollten natürlich gesichert werden.



Den Service gibts auch bei Root-Servern. Umfang und evtl. Kosten hängen auch vom Provider ab. Jedes Mal bei 0 anzufangen, wenn man nicht weiterkommt, ist aber keine Lösung auf der man mehr als nur ein Testsystem fahren sollte. Da würde sich nichtmal das Einrichten von E-Mail-Konten lohnen, wenn ich den Stuss dauernd neu auf Server und Client installieren und Leute vertrösten muss, die mich zwischenzeitlich nicht per Mail erreichen konnten...


----------



## robertpic71 (4. Jun 2007)

Ich war/bin jetzt 2 mal auf der Suche nach Java-Webspace:

Beruflich,
war ich für einen Onlinekatalog auf der Suche. Beim Provider wären wir dann bei einem dezidierten (gemanageten) Server gelandet - ca. 70 Euro/Monat.  

Wir betreiben den Katalog jetzt aber bei uns und verwenden das Geld bei Bedarf zum "Aufblasen" der Internetverbindung - derzeit haben wir 4MBit Up/Down. 

Als Eisenwarengroßhandel halten sich die Onlineaktivitäten in Grenzen. Die bisherige Besucherhöchstzahl von 122 haben Leitung, Server und Tomcat locker verkraftet.

BTW: der Onlinekatalog, gemacht mit dem Framework ZK -Ajax without Javascript Onlinekatalog 

Privat,
soll es etwas weniger kosten. Hier liegen strato und server4you gut bei mir im Rennen. Es gibt noch ein paar billigere "Nur-Tomcat" Angebote, aber dort ist der Webspace meistens sehr klein. 

Ich werde überhaupt versuchen, ohne Confixx&Co auszkommen, da diese auch wertvollen Hauptspeicher belegen. Bei einem kleinen Vserver kann es schon passieren, dass man kein tomcat-shutdown zusammenbringt, da der Speicher für die 2. JVM nicht aufgebracht werden kann....

Für Fragenz zu VServern kann ich 
>> dieses ServerSupportForum << empfehlen.

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jun 2007)

Ich fahre ganz gut mit Hetzner:
http://www.hetzner.de/dedizierte_server.html


----------



## AlArenal (5. Jun 2007)

Ich betreue auch neben Root-Servern von Bekannten bei Strato und 1&1 unsere eigenen Maschinen bei Hetzner. Wo sonst findet man einen Provider bei dem man ganz unproblematisch mal flott den Server durch Umstöpseln der Platten upgraden kann? Bei Starto und 1&1 heißt bekommst du nur zu hören "Da müssen Sie einen weiteren Server anmieten und ihre Daten selbst migrieren.". Da sag ich "Schönen Dank für keinen Service.". 

Hetzner ist schon ne ganz gescheite Wahl.


----------



## Marsman (5. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Beiträge zu meinen Fragen. Ich sehe diesbezüglich nun wesentlich klarer. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es mal mit Server4You versuchen. Für eine Privatanwendung gibt es dort offenbar das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. In den ersten drei Monaten sogar Rabatt. Sollte ich also mit der Technologie garnicht klar kommen oder aus anderen Gründen auf Servlets doch lieber verzichten wollen, hat mich der Spaß nicht all zu viel gekostet. Lobenswert finde ich übrigens auch die sehr detailierten Leistungsangaben. Die meisten anderen Anbieter machen speziell zu Java nur sehr wage Angaben, welche sich bei Nachfragen teilweise auch noch als übertrieben herausstellen.

Eine Variante schwirrt mir auch noch im Kopf herum: Warum nicht einfach einen eigenen PC zum Webserver machen? Das hätte sicher einen gewissen Reiz. Vermutlich dürften aber Kosten für eigene IP, Strom und Verschleiß 10 Euro im Monat locker überschreiten.


Schöne Grüße, Titus


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vermutlich dürften aber Kosten für eigene IP, Strom und Verschleiß 10 Euro im Monat locker überschreiten.


Strom alleine ist wohl schon mehr (wenn du keine sehr sparsame Hardware verbaust).

Folgende Probleme:
-du brauchst wie du schon sagst eine statische IP (von DynDNS mal abgesehen). Aber welcher Anbieter bietet das?
-oft zu schwache Anbindung (Stichwort *A*DSL)
-die meisten Anbieter für Privatanwender haben einen täglichen Zwangsdisconnect


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jun 2007)

Bezahl mal ne symmetrische Leitung mit 1MBit up und down, da wirst ja arm...


----------

